# Train signal light?



## dibdib (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello,

 I found this metal item along an abandoned railroad in NYC. I am thinking it is a signal light of some sort. Anyone know of where I should look around for information on it?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Katy,

 I'm not seeing the "light" component of this. Right now I'm using a monitor that is not HD, but all I'm seeeing is a rusty hunk of something.

 Are there any markings that lead you to believe it to be a light?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 24, 2012)

Possibly part of a semaphore signal?


----------



## pontilguy (Feb 24, 2012)

I concur.  Perhaps a frag of a long unused railroad semaphore signal.


----------



## epackage (Feb 24, 2012)

I can see something somewhat in this form with the hole in the original pic being the area of the lense in this pic.....Maybe ????    All crumpled up....???


----------



## BillinMo (Feb 24, 2012)

I think Jim's signal lamp picture is pretty close to what the original looked like...  although it's pretty far gone now. I really doubt it has any collector value in that kind of condition.  

 This is my favorite site for all sorts of great info on railroad stuff:  http://www.railroadiana.org/


----------



## dibdib (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, that really helped. After posting this I found an old photo from exact area that I found the "hunk of metal", and I would agree that it may have been a part of the signal. Aside from the photo of the area, I also found a small hard to read label on the item that said "NYC RR", which stood for New York Central Rail Road I believe. My intention of gathering info on this item was certainly not on monetary returns, but instead in setting up a display case at a local visitor center to educate the public about the areas diverse history. Thanks again!


----------

